# Incubator unplugged! Will they live???



## Buffy in Dallas (May 10, 2002)

I came home tonight, went over to the incubator to turn the eggs before I headed to bed...and they were cold!:sob: Sometime during the day the incubator got unplugged. :smack Did the dog do it? cat? gremlins? :shrug: Who knows. The thermometer read 75 degrees. 18 eggs were due to hatch TOMORROW!!! :grumble: 10 more were due to hatch in a week.
Is there any chance that they are still alive and will hatch? 
This really sucks.:awh:


----------



## LFRJ (Dec 1, 2006)

HOw cold??

Plug her back in and see. We had a near house fire one night only two or three days before hatch date. The electrical box fried up and the fuse never tripped to stop the incoming electricity. (and i always thought most house fires were due to someone leaving a candle burning or something). Our house was spared, but the electricity was turned off until we could get our box completely rewired. There was chaos for a couple of hours until the firemen left. I made the 45 min drive with incubator all the way to work and plugged it in just hoping. They didn't ALL make it, but I had two that hatched under my desk a day or two later on time. 

I believe this late in the game, they have some of their own heat to help sustain them _for a while_. It's tough to say in your case, but nothing to lose by trying. You might be surprised! Let us know.


----------



## oberhaslikid (May 13, 2002)

Plug it in and dont give up. They may just take a few days longer to hatch.


----------



## margo (May 29, 2002)

Have you candled them.? You ought to see some movement if they're still alive, maybe even hear them.


----------



## mommagoose_99 (Jan 25, 2005)

Plug in the incubator. The chicks so close to hatch should be able to keep themselves warm for a while.Let them warm up for a few hours then candle them quickly and put them backin the the incubator so they don't cool off again. I wouldn't try to candle them while they are cold. They go into suspended animation when they are cold and don't move much. Good Luck.
Linda


----------



## Buffy in Dallas (May 10, 2002)

Ok, I plugged it back in the second I discovered what happened. I just have no Idea how long they were cold. They were house temp. which for me is 75 degrees. I haven't candled them. I've never done that before and will have to read up on how its done. I guess I'll give them an extra few days before I give up.  this sucks! I spent a good bit of money for those eggs.
I think I'll go see if I can hear anything.


----------



## LFRJ (Dec 1, 2006)

I can send you a link that describes and shows pics of candling, I'll PM you in a bit. For those due next week, you may be able to see something inside. As for those that are due in a day or so.., since they're so close to hatch, you may not be able to see anything but a big blob and an empty space. Harder to detect movement. Sometimes I can see movement when they're that far along, sometimes I can't. I can often hear them though when they're about to hatch. Sounds like a crackly, scratchy sound inside.

I'd not bother them though if they're this close. Kinda like a human baby, they have to work their way into position to commence hatching I'm told. Not sure how important it is that they are replaced in the same position, but I'd just let them be if I were you. Check on them now and then. You may be surprised with a pipping yet. Check the others due in a week. If there's movement, that's a good sign for those due sooner. 

Good thing you plugged them back in right away. I've heard some AMAZING stories on this forum of eggs that hatched after a power outage or other mishap. As someone pointed out though, they could be delayed a day or so. So, what ya got in there anyway?:


----------



## salmonslayer91 (Oct 10, 2010)

give it a long while after the ETA i had egg once i was sure had died turned out several of them were indeed still alive


----------



## LFRJ (Dec 1, 2006)

Ya know too, it occurred to mention that, if they don't hatch, and you had never candled them, they may not have been viable in the first place for one reason or another....but we're all keeping our fingers crossed just the same. Do keep us posted.


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

Buffy in Dallas said:


> Ok, I plugged it back in the second I discovered what happened. I just have no Idea how long they were cold. They were house temp. which for me is 75 degrees. I haven't candled them. I've never done that before and will have to read up on how its done. I guess I'll give them an extra few days before I give up.  this sucks! I spent a good bit of money for those eggs.
> I think I'll go see if I can hear anything.


Yes! it is most important that you read up to know exactly what to do before you spend a lot of money on eggs that *might* hatch. It's also a good idea to have a few hatches to learn the ins and outs of your bator because they're all different.
I have a few questions for you...
- what kind of incubator do you have?
-what is your humidity level?
-do you have a separate hatching incubator for them? 
You shouldn't do staggered hatches in the same bator because you need to have higher humidity for the last 3 days (and no turning either), and you shouldn't open the bator those days until at least a day after hatching starts. That means you cannot open it to turn the other eggs for at least 4 days! Which gives you other problems with the later eggs lowering their chance of hatching  Is there any way you could borrow another incubator quickly?


----------



## Buffy in Dallas (May 10, 2002)

Thanks LFRJ! 
Ya, I'm a newbie. I listened but can't hear anything. I'm gonna get the flashlight out tonight and see if I can see anything. I've got 18 Americana eggs and 10 coco maran.

salmonslayer91, I figure if its more than 30 days...no :chicken:

Sanza, I'm not sure what brand it is. The box is at home but its your basic cheap still air bator that I got at the feed store. I have no idea about the humidity. I just fill up the water holder in it and hope. I'm hoping that opening it for 2 minutes to turn them won't hurt. I guess if any hatch they will be some tough chicks!!!

It's definitley a learning experience!


----------



## LFRJ (Dec 1, 2006)

SOunds like the standard, basic styrofoam jobbie that we have here. We've actually had pretty good luck with it. Never a 100% hatch, and nothing like the more professional grade incubators, but for a hobbiest, we've had fun with it and success. Have hatched Muscovy, Chicken and Indian Runner eggs. It's definitely a worthwhile experience, even with a setback. If they don't hatch, try again. Eggs are usually available from a variety of sources. 

Those are pretty dark egg shells I'll wager. Use a highpowered flashlight and keep us posted! Fingers crossed.


----------



## Buffy in Dallas (May 10, 2002)

:banana02:I heard chirping last night and this moring I had one baby!!!:bouncy: I put a peanut butter lid of water in there and it had a drink. When I get home from work I guess I'll move it into the brooder. I'm hoping that I get more. I'd hate for it to get lonely.


----------



## susieM (Apr 23, 2006)

So? Got any more?


----------



## salmonslayer91 (Oct 10, 2010)

yes yes update and pictures needed  if he ends up being the lone survivor you must go to the feed store and get her a buddy


----------



## LFRJ (Dec 1, 2006)

Awesome!

I'm so happy for you! Bet you'll have others to follow! ...And what more....now YOU can include yourself among those who have one of those amazing "_oh no, the bator got unplugged_" stories I've been telling you about! 

MazelToff!


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

You do know that you fill that water dish with marbles, right? So they can get their beak into the water and no more.

I don't want to insult you by telling you something you already know, but then if I don't say anything and the chicks drown or get chilled, then I feel bad.


----------



## mommagoose_99 (Jan 25, 2005)

When you fill the incubator for the next batch of eggs. And we all know that you will LOL. Go to Walmart and by a cheep,  thermometer with a probe. They cost about $9 and also tell you the humidity. Just stick the probe at the level of the top of your eggs. The humidity will register outside of the incubator but that is ok . It will still help you to understand how much water is needed in the incubator. If you can find a small flashlight at the dollar store, get one and you should have much better luck hatching when you are prepared. Hope you get more chicks.
Linda
PS the mother hen gets off her nest for at least 10 minutes at a time to eat drink and poop. It shouldn't hurt the chicks any to candle the eggs every night


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

Don't laugh, but I used to take my stethescope and put it on the incubator, loved to listen to the sounds of them pipping....joyous ! Hoping more babies hatched for you....


----------



## LFRJ (Dec 1, 2006)

GrannyG said:


> Don't laugh, but I used to take my stethescope and put it on the incubator, loved to listen to the sounds of them pipping....joyous ! Hoping more babies hatched for you....


Since we're confessing - I'm a candling FREAK. Don't know why, but I absolutely LOVE to candle. Can't help myself. I know it's not good for the eggs, but I've actually been known to candle every night of the entire cycle (and STILL had a good hatch). I'm pretty good at it - and can now even guess how many days along an egg is just by candling - which came in helpful once when I was given a bunch of eggs from the farmer up the street who wasn't sure when to expect chicks.


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

Congrats on the chick! I hope more hatch today!
Yep LFRJ, even when you have the temperature and humidity right you never get perfect hatches with those foam incubators - Last year I got a sportsman and now I can pack 21 doz eggs in all at once. And I love to candle the eggs all the time also. I even steal them from under the broodies and bring them in to candle.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

LFRJ said:


> Since we're confessing - I'm a candling FREAK. Don't know why, but I absolutely LOVE to candle. Can't help myself. I know it's not good for the eggs, but I've actually been known to candle every night of the entire cycle (and STILL had a good hatch). I'm pretty good at it - and can now even guess how many days along an egg is just by candling - which came in helpful once when I was given a bunch of eggs from the farmer up the street who wasn't sure when to expect chicks.


Is there any chance of you getting pix of normal eggs at different stages of development?


----------



## LFRJ (Dec 1, 2006)

I can sure try, Cyng! Should be much easier now that I have our little white egg layer...and of course a request like that provides mandate for filling the incubator again this spring. All I needed was a good excuse!


----------



## Firefly (Dec 7, 2005)

I'm so glad you got one! But I wouldn't put water in there. They can go 3 days without, and at this age they flop around and will get wet, when the important thing is for them to dry off and keep warm. After it's in the brooder box you can give it water. Rooting for you to get more!


----------



## Buffy in Dallas (May 10, 2002)

Thanks for all the tips! I can use all the help I can get! :goodjob:
No more chicks yet. One lone silver grey americana. Poor little thing is probably thinking "hey where is everyone?" 

I got the brooder set up with heat lamp waterer and chick starter. That 50 pound bag is going to last awhile! I'm hoping that at least one more hatches.
If I can I'll try to get a decent picture of him/her.

I really appreciate all the moral support! Oh, I need a name for Him/Her!
Any suggestions?


----------



## Kwings (Dec 21, 2010)

Lucky?


----------



## suelandress (May 10, 2002)

Uno...


----------



## cjb (May 2, 2006)

Chick Van ****
Chick Jagger
Chick Nolte
St. Chickolas


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

Well hopefully your other 10 eggs will still hatch for you, and that would be enough company for the lone chick. Good luck!


----------



## LFRJ (Dec 1, 2006)

Well, given what the little one went through to hatch, I vote "Earnest" (or Earnestine if little pullet).


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

If you don't get any more, you may HAVE to go to the feed store and pick a couple up so it won't be lonely. They really do need friends, after all.


----------



## Firefly (Dec 7, 2005)

What's the latest count??


----------



## Buffy in Dallas (May 10, 2002)

Thanks LFRJ for reminding me to update this. 
We got 2 chicks altogether. One from the first batch we had in there and one from the second. The funny thing is that the second was almost 10 days younger than the first and was almost the same size as the first one when it was hatched. Makes sense I guess since the egg it was in was twice as big as the egg the first one hatched from. Still trying to figure out how to put pictures on here. :ashamed:

I went with the name Ernest & Hazel for Ernest Holmes and his wife Hazel.

http://ernestholmes.wwwhubs.com/

I'm already having the Incubator Itch again!


----------



## LFRJ (Dec 1, 2006)

Thanks for the update, Buffy. Try again with the incubator. Was apparently unplugged for a bit of time, but glad you had a couple little miracles! Bet they'll be well loved just for being the troopers they are!


----------

